# Anthem of the Seas



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.iglucruise.com/anthem-of-the-seas/27th-october-2015_c78664

Press Zoom to see the bumper cars.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Ye Gods whatever next.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I couldn't sail on her - I'd spend all my wages bumper carring.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Anthem of the Seas will be based in Southampton next summer before cruising back to New York in October. She will be in competiton with the new P&O Britannia. Her sister, Quantum of the Seas should be in Southampton on 29th October 2014 at 1700, where she is due to make a few short cruises, possibly for travel agents before sailing at 1700 on 2nd November 2014. Next May, she will move to Shanghai replacing Liberty of the Seas cruising from China.


----------



## stewart4866 (Nov 25, 2006)

BP ships were never like that...... what next virtual ship cruises never leave your home(Smoke)


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

.
Umm, er, yeah - Right!

Where do I pay?
Where's the end of the queue?

Good Grief!

Anyway, as long as those dudes are out there on an upmarket sheep-carrier, they're not going to be annoying me.

Y'see, there's a positive side to everything.

(Curmudgeon Club member #294.)


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

A couple of years ago I thought that I was joking when I said to an RCI person - "I suppose you will be having snooker tables next" 
The reply was "Well we do have pool tables already" 

On a SHIP! 

Oh, and don't forget the ice rink, the park with real trees, the golf course, the climbing wall........ 
If anyone is 'old fashioned' enough they can still find shuffleboard and quoits.


----------



## bones140 (Jun 16, 2009)

Varley said:


> I couldn't sail on her - I'd spend all my wages bumper carring.


Varley do you think that's what the navigation officers on board Maersk Tanjong and Colombo Express had been spending their wages on?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Bet they have some spoilsport with a breathalyser at the bumper cars. 

John T


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

Incredible, what next Ringo Star and David Essex hanging off the back of the cars short changing the punters. lol.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

bones140 said:


> Varley do you think that's what the navigation officers on board Maersk Tanjong and Colombo Express had been spending their wages on?


I don't think their 'Fathers' should have let them play with the real thing.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

"Anthem of the seas - Maiden 2015 Season!
•Virtual Balconies with Inside Staterooms
•The Most Spacious Staterooms in the Fleet
•The Largest Active Indoor Space At Sea
•First Ever Bumper Car Rink At Sea
•Roller Skating Rink
•Full Size Basketball Court
•First Ever Food Truck At Sea
•Ripcord - Sky Diving Simulator
•North Star - London Eye Style Pod"

Page 86 - British Inquiry into Loss of RMS Titanic Day 27 - 31

Well now, in a general way we are told, “Oh, when we considered this matter we always thought of suitability, we always thought of watertight compartments and watertight bulkheads.” I will say very little about that, but I must make this observation. We have it in evidence, and it is the fact, that the only statutory provision with reference to bulkheads is that contained in Rule 12 on page 16 of these Rules under the Life-Saving Appliances Act. To my mind a very material distinction exists between this statutory provision and Instructions to the Surveyors in reference to bulkheads, which, of course, is not statutory, and which is constantly being departed from, and which was departed from repeatedly in the case of the “Titanic.” Nothing is laid down hard-and- fast, and if the builders of a ship can satisfy the Superintending Officer that although what they are doing is not just exactly what the Instructions recommend, still it is as good, it is allowed to pass. But this is the one and only statutory provision with regard to watertight bulkheads. And what do we find in the case of the “Titanic” so far as this one statutory provision is concerned? We find that it was not complied with in the case of the “Titanic.”

GB Shaw said "We learn from history that we learn nothing from history.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Pete D Pirate said:


> .
> 
> 
> "As long as those dudes are out there on an upmarket sheep-carrier, they're not going to be annoying me."
> ...


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Stephen, You should keep your liking for sheep to yourself!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Only the cute ones!!!


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Binnacle said:


> "Anthem of the seas - Maiden 2015 Season!
> 
> •The Largest Active Indoor Space At Sea
> 
> ...


While we are thinking about large undivided spaces in ships, and the potential for too much free surface and water sloshing about, perhaps the Herald of Free Enterprise's fate might come to mind.
nina


----------

